# Dear wife, farewell!



## Pilgrim (Apr 2, 2008)

(An excerpt from a letter by Christopher Love,
to his wife, on the morning of his _execution_)

My most gracious beloved,
I am now going from a prison to a palace!
I have finished my work. I am now to receive
my wages. I am going to heaven! Rejoice in my
joy. The joy of the Lord is my strength. O, let it
be yours also! Dear wife, farewell! I will call
you wife no more! I shall see your face no more!
Yet I am not much troubled; for now I am going
to meet the Bridegroom, the Lord Jesus Christ,
to whom I shall be eternally married!

Your dying, yet most affectionate friend until death,
Christopher Love,
August 22, 1651, the day of my glorification!


----------



## Gage Browning (Apr 2, 2008)

Inspirational!


----------



## Gryphonette (Apr 2, 2008)

The faith exhibited by such Christians is both humbling and encouraging, isn't it?

What a welcome must have been his!


----------



## blhowes (Apr 2, 2008)

Gryphonette said:


> The faith exhibited by such Christians is both humbling and encouraging, isn't it?
> 
> What a welcome must have been his!



I wonder if history records his wife's reaction to this.


----------



## Gryphonette (Apr 2, 2008)

I wondered the same thing! What happened to her, do you suppose? So often the husbands were carted off but their wives left alone, even though surely their wives were believers, too.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 2, 2008)

Gryphonette said:


> I wondered the same thing! What happened to her, do you suppose? So often the husbands were carted off but their wives left alone, even though surely their wives were believers, too.


A look at his wife at the beginning of the letter:
I am going to heaven, where are two of my children, and leaving you on earth, where there are three of my babes. These two above, need not my care; but the three below need thine. It comforts me to think, two of my children are in the bosom of Abraham, and three of them will be in the arms and care of such a tender and godly mother. I know you are a woman of sorrowful spirit, yet be comforted, though you sorrows be great for you husband going out of the world, yet your pains shall be the less in bringing your child into the world; you shall be a joyful mother, though you be a sad widow;​
More about his wife Mary here:


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Apr 2, 2008)

This raises a question that has floated around in my mind for some time. What will the relationship between husband and wife be in heaven? Given there is no marriage or giving in marriage, will the relationship with my (former) wife in heaven be no different than my relationship with my (former) mother? Perhaps I will not even take the time to consider it, because I will be too enamored with Christ? Such questions have actually troubled me some in the past. Any thoughts?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 2, 2008)

Mary was Christopher's dearest friend and sister in the Lord. History records that she gave birth to their fifth child, James, thirteen days after Christopher was executed. For a glimpse of her own thoughts on her husband's impending execution, see the letter she wrote to him dated July 14, 1651:



> Before I write a word further, I beseech thee think not that it is thy wife but a friend now that writes to thee. I hope thou hast freely given up thy wife and children to God, who hath said in Jeremiah 49:11, "Leave thy fatherless children, I will preserve them alive, and let thy widow trust in me." Thy Maker will be my husband, and a Father to thy children. O that the Lord would keep thee from having one troubled thought for thy relations. I desire freely to give thee up into thy Father's hands, and not only look upon it as a crown of glory for thee to die for Christ, but as an honor to me that I should have a husband to leave for Christ.
> 
> I dare not speak to thee, nor have a thought within my own heart of my unspeakable loss, but wholly keep my eye fixed upon thy inexpressible and inconceivable gain. Thou leavest but a sinful, mortal wife to be everlastingly married to the Lord of glory. Thou leavest but children, brothers, and sisters to go to the Lord Jesus, thy eldest Brother. Thou leavest friends on earth to go to the enjoyment of saints and angels, and the spirits of just men made perfect in glory. Thou dost but leave earth for heaven and changest a prison for a palace. And if natural affections should begin to arise, I hope that spirit of grace that is within thee will quell them, knowing that all things here below are but dung and dross in comparison of those things that are above. I know thou keepest thine eye fixed on the hope of glory, which makes thy feet trample on the loss of earth.
> 
> ...


----------



## blhowes (Apr 2, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Mary was Christopher's dearest friend and sister in the Lord. History records that she gave birth to their fifth child, James, thirteen days after Christopher was executed. For a glimpse of her own thoughts on her husband's impending execution, see the letter she wrote to him dated July 14, 1651:


Its neat to learn about the great puritans behind the great puritans.

I had a feeling 'old faithful' would come through once again. 

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## blhowes (Apr 2, 2008)

CatechumenPatrick said:


> This raises a question that has floated around in my mind for some time. What will the relationship between husband and wife be in heaven? Given there is no marriage or giving in marriage, will the relationship with my (former) wife in heaven be no different than my relationship with my (former) mother? Perhaps I will not even take the time to consider it, because I will be too enamored with Christ? Such questions have actually troubled me some in the past. Any thoughts?


Those are some good questions. I'm looking forward to hearing what others have to say...


----------



## Gryphonette (Apr 2, 2008)

Okay, _now_ I'm sniffling and snuffling.

When I consider how much younger Mary Love doubtless was than I, it's extraordinarily humbling to grasp the extent of her maturity in Christ.

I need to get that book and read it. Yes, I do. Thanks so much!


----------



## Don Kistler (Apr 2, 2008)

It's a pretty good book, even if I do say so myself.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Apr 2, 2008)

blhowes said:


> CatechumenPatrick said:
> 
> 
> > This raises a question that has floated around in my mind for some time. What will the relationship between husband and wife be in heaven? Given there is no marriage or giving in marriage, will the relationship with my (former) wife in heaven be no different than my relationship with my (former) mother? Perhaps I will not even take the time to consider it, because I will be too enamored with Christ? Such questions have actually troubled me some in the past. Any thoughts?
> ...



It has stumped me for a few years, that's for sure. All I can really say is that if the union of husband and wife was instituted before the fall in the garden, and if that union in marriage is not present in heaven, then it must be because God has something much better in store. At least, that's what I tell myself, because I can't imagine not having a much improved, sinless, yet still unique relationship in heaven with my (former) wife. I just don't like the thought that maybe she will be another "face in the crowd," though I have the feeling that is a selfish and misconceived notion.


----------



## govols (Apr 3, 2008)

Gryphonette said:


> Okay, _now_ I'm sniffling and snuffling.



No kidding. Sinuses were bothering me already. Now I read this and :cry:


----------



## Hippo (Apr 3, 2008)

CatechumenPatrick said:


> This raises a question that has floated around in my mind for some time. What will the relationship between husband and wife be in heaven? Given there is no marriage or giving in marriage, will the relationship with my (former) wife in heaven be no different than my relationship with my (former) mother? Perhaps I will not even take the time to consider it, because I will be too enamored with Christ? Such questions have actually troubled me some in the past. Any thoughts?



I ow that it is well known but you cannot escape the implications of:

23 The same day Sadducees came to him, who say that there is no resurrection, and they asked him a question, 24 saying, "Teacher, Moses said, 'If a man dies having no children, his brother must marry the widow and raise up children for his brother.' 25 Now there were seven brothers among us. The first married and died, and having no children left his wife to his brother. 26 So too the second and third, down to the seventh. 27 After them all, the woman died. 28 In the resurrection, therefore, of the seven, whose wife will she be? For they all had her." 
29 But Jesus answered them, "You are wrong, because you know neither the Scriptures nor the power of God. 30 For in the resurrection they neither marry nor are given in marriage, but are like angels in heaven. 31 And as for the resurrection of the dead, have you not read what was said to you by God: 32 'I am the God of Abraham, and the God of Isaac, and the God of Jacob'? He is not God of the dead, but of the living." 33 And when the crowd heard it, they were astonished at his teaching. 
Matt 22:23-33 (ESV)

All I know is that I cannot imagine the unending joy that I will feel if I see my lovely, beautiful but troubled wife in Heaven. 

Sam Storms has released some very interesting and thought provoking lectures on Heaven based upon his studies of Jonathan Edwards which I would highly reccomend.

Enjoying God Ministries > Joys Eternal Increase Jonathan Edwards On The Beauty Of Heaven


----------



## blhowes (Apr 3, 2008)

CatechumenPatrick said:


> It has stumped me for a few years, that's for sure. All I can really say is that if the union of husband and wife was instituted before the fall in the garden, and if that union in marriage is not present in heaven, then it must be because God has something much better in store.



1Co 2:9 But as it is written, Eye hath not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for them that love him. 



CatechumenPatrick said:


> At least, that's what I tell myself, because I can't imagine not having a much improved, sinless, yet still unique relationship in heaven with my (former) wife. I just don't like the thought that maybe she will be another "face in the crowd," though I have the feeling that is a selfish and misconceived notion.


I've got a hunch that whatever its like you'll be satisfied...

Rev 21:4 And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away.

Take away the tears, the death, the sorrow, the crying, and the pain, there's not much room for disappointment over the way things turn out.


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 3, 2008)

I, too, can't imagine life without the one with whom I have been since I was 21, with whom I had a child and who built a life with me in this vale of tears... And yet, how much better it will be to leave him to be with the One Whose Father chose me for Himself from before the foundation of the earth, Who shed His blood to purchase my eternal salvation (and company with Him), to make perfect atonement for every sin I've ever committed, and Whose righteousness is imputed to me? Oh, it won't be a sad day at all... I've been blessed to have been married here on earth to one who is of stalwart character, often loving, sometimes not -  - but I go to One Whose love is *perfect...* To praise Him in a never-ending *day* in the company (including earthly loved ones) of His saints. I stand at the precipice in circumstances that others of my age don't _(maybe)_ - and yet I can't work up any fear or dread at all...

_I am my beloved's and my beloved is mine..._


----------



## bond-servant (Jun 27, 2008)

Gryphonette said:


> Okay, _now_ I'm sniffling and snuffling.
> 
> When I consider how much younger Mary Love doubtless was than I, it's extraordinarily humbling to grasp the extent of her maturity in Christ.
> <snip>


----------

